# Premier Issue of Leaf Litter Magazine now available



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

The debut issue of TWI's magazine, Leaf Litter, is now available to members! 

The publication's threefold focus is to deal with topics pertaining to amphibian captive husbandry, conservation projects and issues, and trips to wild amphibian habitats. To view the table of contents and learn how to download your copy, go here: http://www.treewalkers.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=66


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

So if you donate and become a member... do you get log in info sent to you for the download?


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> So if you donate and become a member... do you get log in info sent to you for the download?


Of course. You will be provided with an account to the member's forum. The magazine can be accessed through the forums until we have a more elegant way to do it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Fantastic read. Great work.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great stuff and thanks for posting about it.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The magazine itself is worth the membership fees. Join up so you can get the magazine so we can all talk about Brent's article on soil...like could we get soil from Peru to put in our tanks!?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Great read and information, thanks so much for your contributions.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm really interested in this magazine, but will you be offering different kinds of payments in the future? I don't own a credit card and have no intention of getting one. Still, the magazine looks great.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

013 said:


> I'm really interested in this magazine, but will you be offering different kinds of payments in the future? I don't own a credit card and have no intention of getting one. Still, the magazine looks great.


Yes, you can join TWI with a check. Email us at: info at treewalkers.org and we'll give you the details. (replace the "at" with an @ sign of course)


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

013 said:


> I'm really interested in this magazine, but will you be offering different kinds of payments in the future? I don't own a credit card and have no intention of getting one. Still, the magazine looks great.


We've added an option to download and print a form that can be mailed with a check or money order payment now.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

so i donated to become a member but cant register to look at the magazine??


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

If you are a member you should be able to get the download. I know I was able to.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

A few hours after my donation I was sent an email with the registration info. I'm sure it will be in your email shortly. Then in the private forum / members area you can find a link to download the magazine in PDF form.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Ben E said:


> so i donated to become a member but cant register to look at the magazine??


Hi Ben, 

It looks like Scott got you set up with a membership. If you have any problems, let me know. 

The account setup is not automated yet so it requires a volunteer to manually retrieve the email and set up an account. Scott MacDonald is our membership coordinator and since he has taken over, response times for getting people set up have become very quick. I check the mailbox daily and he almost always has them processed before I see them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Scott did get him set up. 

Scott MacDonald
TWI Membership Coordinator


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

ok maybe im a little retarded but i still cant access the magazine.....can someone hold my hand and walk me through it...thanks tons....ben


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben,

First, go to the site, http://www.treewalkers.org/ .

Next click on Member's Area and type in the username/password you were given by Scott.

Next click on Leaf Litter Magazine (subforum)

Next click on the thread "Leaf Litter is now available!"

Then in the first post you will see the words "Simply click on the attached file below to begin viewing/downloading." Directly beneath those words you will see a link that says Leaf Litter 1.1.pdf. Click on this link and your browser should ask you where to save this file.

It is a PDF file and you will need acrobat reader (free) to view it, which you can download from http://www.adobe.com if you do not already have it.

Hope this was clear enough,


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

ok so im guessing my user name is my name and i tried that with the provided password and it does not work, so i thought that i might need to register first but when i hit the registration button it says "Sorry, registration is currently disabled"


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

can someone just send me the pdf? i am writing an article and it needs to be finished this week and i would really like to compare what i wrote to the writing styles that have been published.....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Leaf Litter*

Drop me your email, i'll send it to you. (do this quick please - gotta work early tomorrow).

THEN tomorrow, or later, we can work on getting you fixed for TWI.

Scott MacDonald
TWI Membership Coordinator

(Just sent it to you - realized I have your email on your TWI Donation)


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

I know it's been a few months, but it's worth bringing this back up. I just joined recently and this magazine is well worth the membership fee alone.

Quick edit: Should add a TWI membership would be a very cool Christmas gift....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

And as a further update, the second edition is in the works. 

Ed


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

> And as a further update, the second edition is in the works.


...and should be ready for release within the next few weeks.


----------

